# Healthy, hearty, inexpensive snacks for child who is always hungry



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

My 7yo eats like a trucker. Really, it's rather amazing. She is a healthy weight--right smack in the middle of the charts--but does not need to gain weight, so I'm not looking for super-caloric things....just, regular hearty.

She is fond of carbs, and would happily snack on bread, crackers, and cereal, but I don't think this is a healthy plan. She is not a huge fruit eater; she does eat it, but it isn't her "thing," and also, it's expensive and doesn't really fill her up. I am more than happy to make stuff if it's relatively simple.

We already do a lot of granola, yogurt, and popcorn. Oh, we do not eat meat, but we do eat dairy and eggs. No peanuts, but other nuts are okay., though she is kind of tired of them. I have been trying to find some good, low-sugar whole-foods baked items that work, but she has been rather picky about these.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Is it that you think she eats a large amount, or that she eats very frequently?

If the latter, I've seen my kids be satisfied longer when I make a conscious effort to up the fat in their foods. I don't think they eat more calories, at least I haven't seen ups or downs in weight based on how much fat I'm including in our food, but they're happier with 3 meals and a snack when there's more fat overall.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

My kids eat constantly and eat a ton when they do. They're carb addicts too so I do try to make sure they get something to balance that out. Our eating is almost opposite of yours, but I'll give this a try.

apple slices or celery with cheese or some kind of nut butter

hard boiled eggs or eggs anyway really

smoothies (full of tahini and coconut oil)

my youngest son loves oatmeal as a snack

pita chips and hummus

You could try adding fat and protein to her meals, that should help fill her up.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Oatmeal is a good idea! She likes it a lot. I would never have thought of that.
Quote:


> Is it that you think she eats a large amount, or that she eats very frequently?


More the former. I don't encourage constant snacking, but she'll come home from school, eat a very big snack, ask for more, then eat all the dinner I have to offer and need more "extra" food to fill up. She also eats an enormous amount of breakfast. In a way I think I'm just asking for more general ideas of how to fill her up. Maybe I should actually increase her fat.

I do need to do more hard-boiled eggs. It's just that we buy the local, free-range ones and they are $5/dozen.


----------



## kaismum (Aug 7, 2009)

My son eats off and on like he is bottomless. Snacks around here are:

hard boiled eggs

hummus and carrots or tortilla chips

nuts and dried fruits

apples and nut butter

cheese sticks

greek yogurt with honey

celery with cream cheese

nut butter with honey and yogurt made into a creamy dip for fruit


----------



## ammiga (Jan 22, 2009)

I make large batches of muffins and freeze them. When dd wants one, I stick it in the toaster oven for for 5-8 minutes and it comes out like it was fresh baked. All my muffin recipes use whole grain flour (whole wheat and/or oat), no sugar, lots of fruit and nuts.

We also make smoothies. I mix in frozen fruit, yogurt, coconut milk, spinach, and other healthy and fatty things to keep us all full.


----------



## kristandthekids (Feb 15, 2011)

.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Carbs burn fast. They're fast fuel, and depending on metabolism and activity level can be all gone within an hour. I'd definitely increase her fat, whether that's butter on her toast or a higher fat milk in her cereal, or adding cheese/nut butter/olive oil to any carb heavy snack. Fat triggers satiety, the feeling of fullness, and it takes longer to wear off. Hummus w plenty of olive oil is a good snack. My current fave is muhamarra (red pepper and walnut dip), also w plenty of oo.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Edamame

Garbanzo beans

peas

hummus and vegetables

peanut butter and celery

Jerky- might take time to chew

My dd likes a simple bean & cheese burrito. Whole wheat tortilla, low fat refried beans, small amount of cheese- microwave 1 minute.


----------



## kitikatuka (Jul 10, 2009)

There are some great ideas already, but thought I'd share a few recipes for hearty snacks which you may like! For some reason, all my favorites today are oat or oatmeal based - must be something about a cold winter day!

Oat and Banana bars

Baked Oatmeal Snack Bars

This one is nice because the base recipe has no added sugar, and it's one of those recipes that you can add anything to (nuts, coconut, dried fruit...).

Also, a simple oatmeal recipe that you add banana to (so so good) and it makes a nice small portion. Works out well for me and my 2.5 year old daughter for a snack. This page also includes a bunch of additional ideas to make oatmeal pretty amazing.

We also love applesauce with a scoop of oatmeal (or vice versa)!


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

our "anytime snacks" are:

cottage cheese (with diced tomato when in season)
sliced cucumbers
apples
bananas
cheese
I also try to bake an extra potato or two to have on hand for snacks
a glass of milk
yogurt with honey and blueberries or granola on top
I always have popsicles in the freezer that are yogurt, honey and fruit


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Quesadillas, usually bean and cheese and sometimes spinach (or sometimes nachos) with guacamole and salsa

I make muffins with rolled oats, teff flour, coconut oil, maple syrup, yogurt, raisins and nuts--very satisfying and freezable

I don't personally like them but other folks in my house like mini quiches in muffin cups (also freezable!)

No one here ever turns down a grilled cheese sandwich--yum!


----------



## Rainabow (Dec 18, 2009)

I like to make a quick batch of crepes with oat flour, an egg some coconut milk and sugar...then cook in a good spoonful of coconut fat/oil and it tastes like a yummy dougnut...but better!

roll it up with a spoonful of greek yoghurt some blueberries/bananas/strawberries and scarf that down...yum! I usually make that before a day at the ski hill and then make extra for snacks.

leftover pancakes in the toaster to warm up then spread with nutbutter or cream cheese and jam.

sometimes I throw a big spoonful of nutbutter into the leftover oatmeal and a handful of chocolate chips some hemp seeds, mix it up and press it in a loaf pan, stick it in the fridge.

mmmm, I'm hungry now!


----------

